# Roland RD-2000 to control Kontakt and other players



## emilio_n (Jul 2, 2020)

Hello!
I just bought a Roland RD-2000 and I am wondering if someone here has it too and how you use with your DAW and with the different players (Kontakt, Sine or the Spitfire One) 

The keyboard will arrive next Tuesday to home and I will love it if someone can give me some advice or tips to config properly. I use Logic Pro X.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 2, 2020)

Well you can use its faders to provide MIDI CCs.. probably also can assign to track volume as well. But I'm not completely sure on that one.


----------



## Sheridan (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi emilio_n,

I have the RD-2000. You can assign the two mod wheels and eight knobs to midi cc:s, but for some strange reason only one of its nine faders. I have set up the wheels to control Modulation and Expression and the knobs to different cc:s to control Spitfire dynamics, vibrato, mics and so on. You can do this on a per patch basis so it is easy to just select another patch with a button press and call up a knob template for another library or Logic Smart Controls.

The keybed is to die for though. Enjoy your new board!


----------



## emilio_n (Jul 2, 2020)

Sheridan said:


> Hi emilio_n,
> 
> I have the RD-2000. You can assign the two mod wheels and eight knobs to midi cc:s, but for some strange reason only one of its nine faders. I have set up the wheels to control Modulation and Expression and the knobs to different cc:s to control Spitfire dynamics, vibrato, mics and so on. You can do this on a per patch basis so it is easy to just select another patch with a button press and call up a knob template for another library or Logic Smart Controls.
> 
> The keybed is to die for though. Enjoy your new board!


Thanks Sheridan! 
yes I am really excited about my new toy!!! 
knowing that you have one I will ask for help if I am really lost! 😉


----------



## pmountford (Jul 2, 2020)

Was disappointed and surprised when I first had the RD-2000 that the faders couldn't individually be assigned (I queried this with Roland UK)...but hey, life goes on. That's the only issue I have with the RD - I wouldn't swap the keybed and the piano sound isn't too shabby for live use either imho. Oh, actually there is one other issue - it is pretty heavy keyboard when you're gigging but I can't see that being an issue for the remainder of this year with Covid still around and theatres/music venues not opening anytime soon...


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 2, 2020)

Yeah that's one of the dumbest things ever, really. You assign one CC to the faders, and that's it - the only difference is the MIDI channel is different for each fader. I suppose you can convert that with a multiscript, but it's still pretty retarded that Roland did it like that. Otherwise it'd have been almost a perfect controller.


----------



## Fry777 (Jul 2, 2020)

I've got the exact same issue with the RD-800, great keybed nonetheless !


----------



## emilio_n (Jul 2, 2020)

Really weird that you can't assign each fader individually. I have the same problem with my current keyboard (M-Audio CODE) but I thought will be something that will not happen in a high range keyboard. :-(

I don't think they will implement now in a quite old keyboard, but who knows!


----------



## olvra (Jul 2, 2020)

you can always use Bome to translate midi


----------



## emilio_n (Jul 2, 2020)

olvra said:


> you can always use Bome to translate midi


Nice, but I am working with OSX. 
The faders will be good addition but there are a couple of mod wheels and several knobts that should be more than enough to me.


----------



## emilio_n (Jul 2, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> Yeah that's one of the dumbest things ever, really. You assign one CC to the faders, and that's it - the only difference is the MIDI channel is different for each fader. I suppose you can convert that with a multiscript, but it's still pretty retarded that Roland did it like that. Otherwise it'd have been almost a perfect controller.


Of all the options that I could try I think is the best one... I hope I am not wrong!!


----------



## maestro2be (Jul 3, 2020)

I also just recently bought this keyboard and begun implementing a new template for the new DAW machine. I started to research the faders programming and found this out as well and am totally blown away. I bought this keyboard because I felt the keybed was amazing and stupidly assumed that "oh wow I can assign all those faders to my favorite CC's!".

What a letdown. I guess I will look into this multiscript idea Dragon had and whatever Bome is that olvra mentioned. Hope I can eventually get each of these faders properly doing the CC of choice.

If someone gets this working please share how they did it and I will do the same.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 4, 2020)

So, you'll want to have each zone set to a separate MIDI channel (start with channel 1 for first fader, obviously 9th fader should be channel 9 then). Which CC you assign to it doesn't really matter, but here's a simple way to remap them to whatever CC you want. The multiscript expects the Input CC to come from channels 1-9, from there you can remap to whatever other CC over whatever other channel.


```
on init
    set_ui_height(4)

    declare const $NUM_SLIDERS := 9

    declare $i
    declare !port[4]
    !port[0] := "[A] "
    !port[1] := "[B] "
    !port[2] := "[C] "
    !port[3] := "[D] "

    declare ui_value_edit $InCC (0, 127, 1) 
    make_persistent($InCC)
    set_text($InCC, "Input CC#")
    $InCC := 11

    declare %OutCC[9]
    declare ui_value_edit $OutCC0 (0, 127, 1) 
    declare ui_value_edit $OutCC1 (0, 127, 1) 
    declare ui_value_edit $OutCC2 (0, 127, 1) 
    declare ui_value_edit $OutCC3 (0, 127, 1) 
    declare ui_value_edit $OutCC4 (0, 127, 1) 
    declare ui_value_edit $OutCC5 (0, 127, 1) 
    declare ui_value_edit $OutCC6 (0, 127, 1) 
    declare ui_value_edit $OutCC7 (0, 127, 1) 
    declare ui_value_edit $OutCC8 (0, 127, 1) 

    make_persistent($OutCC0)
    make_persistent($OutCC1)
    make_persistent($OutCC2)
    make_persistent($OutCC3)
    make_persistent($OutCC4)
    make_persistent($OutCC5)
    make_persistent($OutCC6)
    make_persistent($OutCC7)
    make_persistent($OutCC8)

    $i := 0
    while ($i < $NUM_SLIDERS)
        %OutCC[$i] := get_ui_id($OutCC0) + $i
        inc($i)
    end while

    declare %OutChan[9]
    declare ui_menu $OutChan0
    declare ui_menu $OutChan1
    declare ui_menu $OutChan2
    declare ui_menu $OutChan3
    declare ui_menu $OutChan4
    declare ui_menu $OutChan5
    declare ui_menu $OutChan6
    declare ui_menu $OutChan7
    declare ui_menu $OutChan8

    make_persistent($OutChan0)
    make_persistent($OutChan1)
    make_persistent($OutChan2)
    make_persistent($OutChan3)
    make_persistent($OutChan4)
    make_persistent($OutChan5)
    make_persistent($OutChan6)
    make_persistent($OutChan7)
    make_persistent($OutChan8)

    $i := 0
    while ($i < $NUM_SLIDERS)
        %OutChan[$i] := get_ui_id($OutChan0) + $i
        inc($i)
    end while

    $i := 0
    while ($i < 64)
        add_menu_item($OutChan0, "MIDI Ch: " & !port[$i / 16] & ($i mod 16) + 1, $i)
        add_menu_item($OutChan1, "MIDI Ch: " & !port[$i / 16] & ($i mod 16) + 1, $i)
        add_menu_item($OutChan2, "MIDI Ch: " & !port[$i / 16] & ($i mod 16) + 1, $i)
        add_menu_item($OutChan3, "MIDI Ch: " & !port[$i / 16] & ($i mod 16) + 1, $i)
        add_menu_item($OutChan4, "MIDI Ch: " & !port[$i / 16] & ($i mod 16) + 1, $i)
        add_menu_item($OutChan5, "MIDI Ch: " & !port[$i / 16] & ($i mod 16) + 1, $i)
        add_menu_item($OutChan6, "MIDI Ch: " & !port[$i / 16] & ($i mod 16) + 1, $i)
        add_menu_item($OutChan7, "MIDI Ch: " & !port[$i / 16] & ($i mod 16) + 1, $i)
        add_menu_item($OutChan8, "MIDI Ch: " & !port[$i / 16] & ($i mod 16) + 1, $i)
        inc($i)
    end while

    $i := 0
    while ($i < $NUM_SLIDERS)
        set_control_par(%OutCC[$i], $CONTROL_PAR_VALUE, 16 + $i)
        set_control_par(%OutChan[$i], $CONTROL_PAR_VALUE, 0)
        set_control_par_str(%OutCC[$i], $CONTROL_PAR_TEXT, "Slider " & ($i + 1) & " CC")
        set_control_par(%OutCC[$i], $CONTROL_PAR_GRID_X, ($i mod 5) + 1)
        set_control_par(%OutCC[$i], $CONTROL_PAR_GRID_Y, 3 + (($i / 5) * 3))
        set_control_par(%OutChan[$i], $CONTROL_PAR_GRID_X, ($i mod 5) + 1)
        set_control_par(%OutChan[$i], $CONTROL_PAR_GRID_Y, 4 + (($i / 5) * 3))
        inc($i)
    end while
end on


on midi_in
    if ($MIDI_COMMAND = $MIDI_COMMAND_CC)
        if (in_range($MIDI_CHANNEL, 0, $NUM_SLIDERS - 1))
            set_event_par($EVENT_ID, $EVENT_PAR_MIDI_BYTE_1, get_control_par(%OutCC[$MIDI_CHANNEL], $CONTROL_PAR_VALUE))
            set_event_par($EVENT_ID, $EVENT_PAR_MIDI_CHANNEL, get_control_par(%OutChan[$MIDI_CHANNEL], $CONTROL_PAR_VALUE))
        end if
    end if
end on
```


----------



## emilio_n (Jul 4, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> So, you'll want to have each zone set to a separate MIDI channel (start with channel 1 for first fader, obviously 9th fader should be channel 9 then). Which CC you assign to it doesn't really matter, but here's a simple way to remap them to whatever CC you want. The multiscript expects the Input CC to come from channels 1-9, from there you can remap to whatever other CC over whatever other channel.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Thank you very much for this @EvilDragon !
I will experiment with this as soon my keyboard arrive on Tuesday.
Sorry for the stupid question, but this script is to run on Kontakt, right?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 4, 2020)

Yes as a multiscript (KSP button in top right corner of Kontakt GUI).


----------



## emilio_n (Jul 4, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> Yes as a multiscript (KSP button in top right corner of Kontakt GUI).


Thanks again! Really you are a KSP wizard


----------



## Robert_G (Jul 4, 2020)

My Roland has similiar issues. It is a PITA to use as a midi conttoller. I love it as a digital piano but I just went out and bought a seperate proper midi controller (Nektar Impact LX 49+) as well. Problem solved.


----------



## maestro2be (Aug 9, 2020)

I just wanted to come here and say that I worked all of this out with BOME and having it working beautifully. I have posted a large post in the thread on their forum where I have also posted my final project and instructions.









BOME MIDI Translator and Roland RD-2000


Hello! I just bought a Roland RD-2000 and looking at how to configure it to work with my DAW (Logic Pro X) I discovered BOME software in another forum. I am not familiarized with advanced MIDI things and checking the documentation and the forum all sound to me like rocket science. ;-) Could...




www.bome.com





Thanks for the great recommendation of using this software as it absolutely works amazing and allows me to use all the knobs and faders on this RD-2000 beast flawlessly.


----------



## emilio_n (Aug 9, 2020)

maestro2be said:


> I just wanted to come here and say that I worked all of this out with BOME and having it working beautifully. I have posted a large post in the thread on their forum where I have also posted my final project and instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the beginning, I was very intimidated with Bome software but I can confirm that is a great solution for this kind of scenario.
As @maestro2be said works and that is better, for all the players and DAWs because you define the MIDI CCs in the MIDI translator Pro.
The app is quite expensive but with the excellent support they have and how works is a no brainer if you need to deal with MIDI.

@maestro2be , thanks for share your final file!


----------



## Locks (Aug 9, 2020)

+1 for Bome. I had a similar issue with the Roland VR-09 where all the faders and knobs only output sysex (system exclusive) messages. I used Bome Midi Translator Pro to translate these messages to midi CC and it works flawlessly.


----------



## kaisdevidasa (Aug 10, 2020)

Bome Midi Translator Pro ... yet another reason to switch to Windows


----------



## emilio_n (Aug 10, 2020)

kaisdevidasa said:


> Bome Midi Translator Pro ... yet another reason to switch to Windows


I have the version for macOS and works perfectly.


----------



## kaisdevidasa (Aug 10, 2020)

emilio_n said:


> I have the version for macOS and works perfectly.


Oh! Somehow I got the impression it was Windows only. Cool!!


----------



## Locks (Aug 10, 2020)

The BomeBox looks like a pretty nifty little device.


----------



## ckett (Dec 7, 2020)

Just bought the RD2000. I have assigned the 8 knobs to CC#s. These are now assigned to the Track Quick Controls. I usually assign my Quick Controls to synth parameters. Is there a way to get the RD2000 to follow or update the knob position when I am switching patches on the VST synth? I have Quick controls set to both transmit and receive to the Roland RD2000. The Roland just doesnt auto update as I change patches that the QCs are assigned to.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 7, 2020)

ckett said:


> Is there a way to get the RD2000 to follow or update the knob position when I am switching patches on the VST synth?



Nope, MIDI 1.0 is not a bidirectional protocol like MIDI 2.0, OSC or host automation.


----------



## ckett (Dec 7, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> Nope, MIDI 1.0 is not a bidirectional protocol like MIDI 2.0, OSC or host automation.


I have tried many midi controllers that are Midi 1.0 with encoders that will do this. Maybe I didn't describe this quite right. For example, something like the old Behringer BCR2000 with encoders. If you assign an encoder to a midi CC#, then go into Cubase Quick Control settings and assign that midi controller to a Quick Control (1-8), select so that it will transmit and receive the midi data, everytime that Quick Control changes as I change patches on a VSTi that a Quick Control is assigned to , it will refresh the encoder position on the midi device (Behringer encoder) and relfect the new position. This way you can just turn the encoder without the value skipping to wherever it is set at.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 7, 2020)

The controller needs to be able to support that (it's basically using a different MIDI channel for the return signal, I think, or sysex or something). RD-2000 doesn't support this. In general you won't find stage pianos/workstations/synths that support this at all, it's more a feature of control surfaces.


----------



## ckett (Dec 7, 2020)

Bummer


----------



## TintoL (Mar 28, 2021)

emilio_n said:


> In the beginning, I was very intimidated with Bome software but I can confirm that is a great solution for this kind of scenario.
> As @maestro2be said works and that is better, for all the players and DAWs because you define the MIDI CCs in the MIDI translator Pro.
> The app is quite expensive but with the excellent support they have and how works is a no brainer if you need to deal with MIDI.
> 
> @maestro2be , thanks for share your final file!


Hi Emilio, 

Sorry to hijack the thread here. I wanted to ask you how complicated it is to setup this in the rd 2000?

I am considering highly the RD2000. But, I do need to have access to all those controllers. if I understand correctly, If let's say you are in cubase and have a synth vst loaded, you will not be able to assign all faders and knobs to the controls of the VST UI? Except for one fader? 

Do you need to assign bome translator as a device in your Daw, or will you be able to assign the controllers to any vst on the fly without adding bome translator as a device?

I honestly can't believe that roland creates such an expensive and perfect keyboard and implement the midi side like if we were back in 1980. 

Thanks in advance for the help an information.


----------



## emilio_n (Mar 28, 2021)

TintoL said:


> Hi Emilio,
> 
> Sorry to hijack the thread here. I wanted to ask you how complicated it is to setup this in the rd 2000?
> 
> ...


Hi @TintoL,
The setup is quite easy. I made it on MacOS for Logic, but as far I know the OS and the DAW doesn't affect it.

I am not an expert on MIDI so when I bought the BOME software I don't understand anything but their support is incredible and they helped me to set up everything.
Is incredible that one super expensive and great controller as the RD-2000 doesn't have something so obvious like separate CC assignment to each fader built-in, but I suppose that the main use of this keyboard is on the stage.

I am using the RD-2000 for more than 10 months and honestly, I didn't learn how to use all the functionalities. I bought it mainly for the keybed that is incredible. If you don't need external inputs, the audio interface included is quite good and easy to setup.

If you finally opt for the RD-2000 + BOME Midi translator, let me know and I can send you my config file that with small changes could be useful to start.


----------



## TintoL (Mar 28, 2021)

emilio_n said:


> Hi @TintoL,
> The setup is quite easy. I made it on MacOS for Logic, but as far I know the OS and the DAW doesn't affect it.
> 
> I am not an expert on MIDI so when I bought the BOME software I don't understand anything but their support is incredible and they helped me to set up everything.
> ...


Thanks for you answer and for your kind offer with the config file Emilio.

I think I actually found your help thread with bome:








BOME MIDI Translator and Roland RD-2000


It looks like your tranlsators are looking for CC0. Maybe you should change the incoming to CC7 on each translator (each with different incoming channel as you have it). Steve Caldwell Bome Customer Care




forum.bome.com





I am seriously considering it. I currently have a kawai es8. I love the action. But, I have to have a second keyboard just for the controllers and I am tired of that.

I guess my main doubt is in regards of how you load bome translator in your daw. My daw is Cubase, and, I am suspecting that the bome software needs to be added as a remote device and assign bome to the device so cubase can see the newly mapped ccs. By reading the bome thread you started, sounds like in your case logic simply monitors bome virtual outputs and logic sees all these newly mapped cc without having to set up anything else in logic?

I hope this truly works, because I find that the only serious contenders for a fully loaded master keyboard with good keys are the Kurzweil PC4 (way too tall) and the Maudio Hammer pro. Every other company is using fatar keybeds.

I find that I could have a lot more master keyboard options to choose from if it wouldn't be because of the proliferation of the fatar tp100LR keybed. I am surprised but, there is a gazillion of companies that are using specifically that keybed. That keybed leaves a lot to be desired. I have tested it many times in many different keyboards.

And if it's not the keybed, then the keyboard has only this joystick thingy......I can't believe that kurzweil opted for a single mario bros game joystick in the KM88....

Crap, this turned into a rant... hehe, sorry.

Anyways, thanks a lot for your help. I appreciate it.

All the best.


----------



## emilio_n (Mar 28, 2021)

Yes, this is my thread 

At least in the case of Logic, BOME just creates a virtual MIDI IN and I select this input instead of the normal MIDI of the keyboard. BOME translator is in the middle and this is great because you can assign different CC to all the knobs, faders, etc and save them in a BOME file. I thought will be super difficult but the software detects everything you just need to add. If I could do it, is because is easy... lol.

I don't know why Fatar is so popular. I wanted the Komplete Kontrol but I tried and the build construction and keybed is not good. I checked some Yamaha and Korg that I liked, but the Roland was the best for me.


----------



## puremusic (Mar 28, 2021)

I'll be curious to hear what you think of the RD-2000 action compared to the Kawai ES8, it was one of the slabs I was considering awhile back before I went with the FP-90. (Same action as the RD-2000. I don't mind having my controls on the side).


----------



## TintoL (Mar 28, 2021)

puremusic said:


> I'll be curious to hear what you think of the RD-2000 action compared to the Kawai ES8, it was one of the slabs I was considering awhile back before I went with the FP-90. (Same action as the RD-2000. I don't mind having my controls on the side).


Well, I tested both back when I was buying the ES8. It felt like a close call. I liked better the texture of the keys in the RD2000. I haven't been able to test them again. Specially now with Covid.

In my case I went from using a VPC1 for two years, switching to an es8, and also using a NI KK61 and an oxygen pro 49.

The VPC1 was super real, but, way to heavy for long hours composing single parts. My hands started to get tired and even pain.

Then I bought two es8. It's so easy to use, specially for fast lines. The keys bounce back quickly, and keys are way lighter that the vpc1. My performances in fast passages are way easier in the es8.

At this stage I don't know or recall the difference. But, my decision now on moving on to another keyboard is not based only on the keybed, but also based on practicality. I want a single keyboard that does it all bellow my desk. And not only the keys, but wheels and faders. This is sooo damn hard to find. I don't want to have two desk with two peripherals. My day to day work is 3D VFX etc, programming, digital painting on a wacom and then music. So, the piano HAS to be bellow the desk containing all controls needed.

The reason I am considering the RD 2000 is because it has it all (wheels, joystick, faders and knobs), plus a very competitive keybed and with the lowest profiles compared to let's say the kurzweil cp4 or a kawai MP11 which is mega massive. If this keyboard has it all and works, then this is my solution. Single keyboard that has it all below the desk, meaning my desk is free of devices.

How heavy you find is the fp-90 keybed with fast passages? if I may ask....


----------



## puremusic (Mar 28, 2021)

I don't find it troublesome, but I rarely play such passages, I am very much a largo rather than a prestissimo guy. Some folks don't click with it speed wise though if I recall correctly. You can play more closely off the jack with this action due to the triple sensors.

The key texture of the actual surface of the keys is quite nice, I agree.

The piano guys at Piano World greatly love the PHA-50 action so I went with it without being able to try it or other comparable models beforehand -- no local shop to do it in, all the local Guitar Center had was low end pianos and semi-weighted keyboards.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 29, 2021)

emilio_n said:


> I don't know why Fatar is so popular. I wanted the Komplete Kontrol but I tried and the build construction and keybed is not good.


KK keyboard uses FATAR TP/100, which is unfortunately not the best weighted action FATAR has. TP/40Wood is much better (but also weighs more).


----------



## TintoL (Mar 29, 2021)

puremusic said:


> I don't find it troublesome, but I rarely play such passages, I am very much a largo rather than a prestissimo guy. Some folks don't click with it speed wise though if I recall correctly. You can play more closely off the jack with this action due to the triple sensors.
> 
> The key texture of the actual surface of the keys is quite nice, I agree.
> 
> The piano guys at Piano World greatly love the PHA-50 action so I went with it without being able to try it or other comparable models beforehand -- no local shop to do it in, all the local Guitar Center had was low end pianos and semi-weighted keyboards.


Thanks for the info. I do recall the texture of the keys in the fp90 and the rd2000, I do like that a lot.

I find that I do runs relatively frequently, and fast spiccato and staccato lines tend to be tiring if you are entering them in the keyboard. I switch to only do a small passage, then use the piano roll in cubase. Or step entry in the piano roll, however, I want ovoid ending up in the scenario I was with the VPC1.




EvilDragon said:


> KK keyboard uses FATAR TP/100, which is unfortunately not the best weighted action FATAR has. TP/40Wood is much better (but also weighs more).


EvilDragon, I have read every one of your comments on the forum during my search for keyboards... heheh .

If it wouldn't be because the the fatidic fatar tp100 I would have bought KKs88 mk2 without thinking. Just add a studiologic mix and done. And there are many other options, including kurzweil and nord, all using fatar keybeds. I know the tp40 wood is better, I haven't tried it, but, must of my search tells me that the keybed is similar in weight and "need of resistance" as the vpc1, and sounds like my hands and training are not switted for that bed. 

I think I am fine with the RD2000 as long as I can get all those controls to work without too much work and without cubase losing the connection. I know for experience that the remote devices sometimes disconnect at startup and you have to start cubase again, just so the keyboard is read from the remote devices. Hate that. Thus why I switched to a streamdeck.... waaaay better. 

Thanks to all for the info and help guys.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 29, 2021)

TP/40Wood to me is definitely lighter than VPC1 action.


----------



## TintoL (Mar 29, 2021)

EvilDragon said:


> TP/40Wood to me is definitely lighter than VPC1 action.


Thanks for the info sir. Very much appreciated. 

How would you compare or judged the TP40Wood vs TP40L vs the PHA-50? 

I would consider a tp40W if it's definitely lighter than the vpc1 (RM2 grand).

Thanks again for you awesome knowledge EvilDragon.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 29, 2021)

TP40Wood is a bit heavier than TP40L, but both are lighter than VPC1. PHA-50 has a different sort of response I can't quite express, there's a firmness to it but you can definitely play it fast, triple sensors do help.


----------



## Fidelity (Mar 30, 2021)

You can always get a smaller KK board and put it on a second tier. The beauty of the KK is in the workflow and not the action - even the synth action ones (I have an S49ii) aren't amazing for what they are.


----------



## TintoL (Mar 30, 2021)

EvilDragon said:


> TP40Wood is a bit heavier than TP40L, but both are lighter than VPC1. PHA-50 has a different sort of response I can't quite express, there's a firmness to it but you can definitely play it fast, triple sensors do help.


Thanks maestro. I opened the door for the TP40wood and W. There are some options from kurzweil using the tp40l like the forte. There is also the new K2700. These kurzeils and the RD2000 are the ones that I would considered master keyboard because of how loaded they are. Also the Maudio oxygen hammer pro 88 is a good option.



Fidelity said:


> You can always get a smaller KK board and put it on a second tier. The beauty of the KK is in the workflow and not the action - even the synth action ones (I have an S49ii) aren't amazing for what they are.


Yes, Fidelity, I am also even starting to consider the KK 61 mk2 fully loaded. The keybed of those synths I find are really good and light. But, that will put the keyboard for piano on the side. I wish I could have everything in one desk, but, I am not sure I will be able to achieve that. 

Currently I have the es8 below the desk, but this is pushing my table top to be a bit to high. mmm, we'll see. 

Thanks to all for the help.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 31, 2021)

Just note that Kurzweils don't have triple sensor, so if key repetition is important to you, it's not as good as on RD2000 (or a standalone TP40W equipped action like in Studiologic Numa Concert).


----------



## TintoL (Mar 3, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> TP40Wood is a bit heavier than TP40L, but both are lighter than VPC1. PHA-50 has a different sort of response I can't quite express, there's a firmness to it but you can definitely play it fast, triple sensors do help.


I went back to see this thread.

After testing and having many more keyboards including the tp40L and the roland a88 mk2, I can say, that of all of the ones I have, probably the studiologic sl grand is the one. I already had to send it to fix three keys with weird sounds. However, the flexibility of the keys with flexible capacity to adjust velocities, plus the size are just hard to match.

Definitely agree with EvilDragon, I had two vpcs for about three years. That thing is just waaayyy to heavy.

Still using that sl grand even after repair, I prefer it compared to the kawai es8.

If only the quality check would be better in fatar, it will be hard to match.


----------



## emilio_n (Mar 3, 2022)

TintoL said:


> I went back to see this thread.
> 
> After testing and having many more keyboards including the tp40L and the roland a88 mk2, I can say, that of all of the ones I have, probably the studiologic sl grand is the one. I already had to send it to fix three keys with weird sounds. However, the flexibility of the keys with flexible capacity to adjust velocities, plus the size are just hard to match.
> 
> ...


I am really happy with everything about the RD-2000 but is quite bulky too.


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 3, 2022)

TintoL said:


> I went back to see this thread.
> 
> After testing and having many more keyboards including the tp40L and the roland a88 mk2, I can say, that of all of the ones I have, probably the studiologic sl grand is the one. I already had to send it to fix three keys with weird sounds. However, the flexibility of the keys with flexible capacity to adjust velocities, plus the size are just hard to match.
> 
> ...


I ended up with the SL 88 Grand a year and a half ago as well and couldn't be happier. It had bunches of quirks to get past like doubled notes and such, but I sorted all that out (simple custom preset with only one zone). The other choice was the A88 MKII but it has the same PH4 keybed as the RD800 we have at church and I just don't care for it as much. The SL88 Grand does not feel like a real piano, NONE of them do, only real pianos feel like real pianos, but I like the SL88 Grand for how it feels because after a while of getting lost in playing, I forget it's not a real piano if that makes any sense. I also like that it doesn't have escapement (seriously), because for my big fat hands, I can play smooth strings/winds/brass lines in without having to compensate for the extra feel that escapement adds. If I were a trained pianist I may not be so nuts about that but as a keyboard player who can also do ragtime to Billy Joel, the SL88 Grand works. If you wanted to read more you can search the forum, I did a couple overly long posts about keyboard feel and working with the SL 88. 

BTW, I got the SL during the grand year of 2020 and my family and I chose to stay out of the line of fire, so we stayed home mostly (and worked from home) and even did church via streaming. So I spent a few months playing nothing but the SL88 Grand. I had to stop by the church a few months later to fix something with the streaming setup, and I hopped onto the bench to play the Yamaha C5 that I thought I missed so dearly (sound-wise, yes). What surprised me: I didn't like the feel of the Yamaha Grand keyboard, lol! I simply got used to the SL88! Of course, if I was back on the Yamaha, I would readjust, but the point is, the SL is good enough and you'll grow to love it. Reminded me in younger days when we would switch from ice hockey leagues in the winter to street hockey in summer, and rollerblades felt so restrictive after being on ice, but in the fall when we got back on the ice, ice skates then felt too difficult to control, lol! After a short bit you adjust. Just like with the SL. Good choice.


----------



## TintoL (Mar 3, 2022)

emilio_n said:


> I am really happy with everything about the RD-2000 but is quite bulky too.


I seriously considered the rd 2000 a year ago. I couldn't pass the sound. But, it was just waaaay too bulky and big for what it is. Also too expensive for the cheap faders. The feel was acceptable to me. But I still find the sl grand superior. But, that's probably because I have been used to the vpc1 and the kawai es8 and CS7.



PaulieDC said:


> I ended up with the SL 88 Grand a year and a half ago as well and couldn't be happier.


I Second all your comments. I had in my house for a while the Roland A88, Kawai es 110, Kawai es8 and the sl grand. All side by side connected to the computer.

The Es 110 was the lightest of them all and by far the quickest action. But, still, it didn't feel like a plastic piano. It felt decent to my surprise. But, that thing is just waaayyy to bulky and tall. Plus, it is relally bad with midi sends.

The roland a88 action was light, but, it had these three action settings only. And all were really wonky except the lightest one. Plus the weird joystick. My only reason considering it was the form factor as it's really low.

The kaway es8 is simply awesome for action and sound. But, man is tall and bulky that thing.

At the end, the best package ended up been the sl grand. And, like you said, the more I played, the more I forgot I was on a digital master keyboard. That sold it for me. I still find the software extremely basic, and 80s. Way to old school, with a massive lack of UX design experience. But, it simply works. And for 1000 cad. nah, a steal.

Thanks to all for sharing your stories.


----------



## SEA (Oct 3, 2022)

Sheridan said:


> Hi emilio_n,
> 
> I have the RD-2000. You can assign the two mod wheels and eight knobs to midi cc:s, but for some strange reason only one of its nine faders. I have set up the wheels to control Modulation and Expression and the knobs to different cc:s to control Spitfire dynamics, vibrato, mics and so on. You can do this on a per patch basis so it is easy to just select another patch with a button press and call up a knob template for another library or Logic Smart Controls.
> 
> The keybed is to die for though. Enjoy your new board!


I just got my RD 2000 and it will midi learn the left mod wheel but not the right. I also can’t figure out how to midi learn the knobs!! I turn them with midi learn on in Kontakt and nothing!! Any tips? Thanks!


----------



## Sheridan (Oct 3, 2022)

SEA said:


> I just got my RD 2000 and it will midi learn the left mod wheel but not the right. I also can’t figure out how to midi learn the knobs!! I turn them with midi learn on in Kontakt and nothing!! Any tips? Thanks!


Hi! Have a look at this clip



Remember to press Select so that you are in Assign mode.


----------

